# Never getting sticky surge



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I keep picking up a supposed sticky surge but I can't get another ping while it's active to save my life.

I've tested this several times; the only time I'll get a new ride is if I go offline and basically forfeit the surge. What a bunch of bullshit.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

If you get the sticky surge, you're going to the end of the line for pings. The algorithm will ensure that all drivers have the same hourly average. So if you have a $10 sticky surge, you might wait 20-30 minutes for a ping to ensure that your hourly income doesn't exceed $18, $20, $22 or whatever the prevailing average rate may be.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

We’ve all gone home some nights with nice surges stuck on our phones. It kills me to go offline for the 6 hour mandatory with money still in the kitty.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I keep picking up a supposed sticky surge but I can't get another ping while it's active to save my life.
> 
> I've tested this several times; the only time I'll get a new ride is if I go offline and basically forfeit the surge. What a bunch of bullshit.
> 
> ...


Thats the way it is designed.....get you to drive to a spot so you can get the sticky surge and then, once you have the amount, you are likely to not accept a Lyft ride AND if you chased the surge you are likely not at home but driving around somewhere so they are hoping you will just wait. This way they have you set in a place in case a ride request comes in. This way they can spread drivers all around the city and then not give you a ride until it is convenient for them. This may mean you have to wait an hour or two and then if there are none in the area they will throw you a request 30 minutes away from the busy area you are in knowing you won't accept it which means you then lose the sticky surge. You have to think of their actions in terms of the most unethical, immoral, and lawless behaviors you can imagine....that is the culture of Uber and its partner Lyft.



TemptingFate said:


> If you get the sticky surge, you're going to the end of the line for pings. The algorithm will ensure that all drivers have the same hourly average. So if you have a $10 sticky surge, you might wait 20-30 minutes for a ping to ensure that your hourly income doesn't exceed $18, $20, $22 or whatever the prevailing average rate may be.


THis is why it is smart to just keep the app on all day and rack up the hours while declining the requests you may get every hour or so. Then the algorithm will see you have been online for 40 hours and only made 100 dollars over 30 trips so they will throw you some extra trips. Never look desperate to the algorithm because it will program your requests with that in mind. AI is scary and Uber/Lyft are really getting good at it so know that every action you take with the app is recorded and used for future requests.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. This pretty much confirms it's hurting my chances of keeping busy. I did a quick off/online and was back in business within a few minutes. No big deal as the typical $4-6 surges kicked in around 9pm as usual.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The algorithm will de-prioritize you and you'll likely have to lose that surge unless it is busy. I mean it makes perfect sense. Why pay out a surge needlessly when there are many other available ants with no surge and it's slow? Uber needs all the money it can get these days!

The other week I waited for almost 40 minutes well past 3am to cash in a $13 surge. I even went to the popular after party Waffle House so you know I was desperate. I ultimately had to just say screw it and go home to bed. Played the game and went bust.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I only hold onto sticky surge if I know I m heading home and will keep the app open with a destination filter to the airport. Sometimes it can take hours to trigger but it will once all drivers have vanished around you. I had a $12.00 sticky surge and it took close to 4 hours to get the ping but it ended up being a nice run. Close to $75.00 with tip included. 

Other times if you are driving around with sticky surge attached and surge has disappeared from the map then you might be waiting a while. In this scenario I have logged off in hopes of leap frogging a driver that has a sticky surge. Does this do any good? I don't know.... But one thing is for certain is Sticky Surge is sometimes the Kiss of Death to a Driver.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I haven't had that issue with Uber.

Lyft, yes.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I keep picking up a supposed sticky surge but I can't get another ping while it's active to save my life.
> 
> I've tested this several times; the only time I'll get a new ride is if I go offline and basically forfeit the surge. What a bunch of bullshit.
> 
> ...


Its actually not a problem but rather programmed that way. It does several things. First, it creates in the drivers mind the idea that they need to keep the sticky surge so they better not take a ride from the competitor. The second is that it allows them to "set up" drivers like on a chess board in case there are rides needed. The sticky surges are individualized to each driver.....the map you see and the sticky surges you see are not necessarily the same as any other drivers in your area. Larger the sticky surge the longer you will wait as they will be looking for an unprofitable ride for the driver so they can make money. Many times they will send me a request 30 minutes away knowing I won't take it and losing the surge in the process. Or they will try and send me into the ghetto which the algorithm knows I won't take. Or they will send a request for a rider who has below a 4.9 rating knowing I won't accept it thus losing the sticky surge. IN the end, the surge is meant to get people out on the roads and just sit around until Uber/Lyft see a profitable means to use you. Manipulation and exploitation at its finest and there is nothing, nothing you can do but call Uber Manila Call Center which only makes it worse in terms of stress.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It happened to me once. It is an oversupply problem – despite the “demand” that caused the surge earlier, there aren’t enough people asking for rides near you so you and a couple of other drivers (maybe with a surge guarantee, maybe not) aren’t getting whatever few rides are available. It’s not like a passenger is nearby getting the message “no cars available”. People are getting rides, just not you and probably a couple of other drivers.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I get surges in Vegas 98% of the time. I do drive odd hours and some event letouts. If I get a nice sticky...if I don't get a ride soon...I split. I try to go where other drivers may not be, or, where demand is strong. Sometimes I must wait awhile cuz Uber de-prioritizes me and looks for profitable rides for themselves by giving them to Uber (not) Pro newbies.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Only time I got stuck going home with one was when I stayed under it. Done some Lyft while waiting. 

You can't take a sticky to the airport here. Falls off when I get there.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Mr. Yuck said:


> Only time I got stuck going home with one was when I stayed under it. Done some Lyft while waiting.
> 
> You can't take a sticky to the airport here. Falls off when I get there.


I've definitely take a sticky surge to the airport. It didn't fall off and wasn't declared "only available at the airport".


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

pizzaladee said:


> I've definitely take a sticky surge to the airport. It didn't fall off and wasn't declared "only available at the airport".


I was dropping sticky surge yesterday and got a lot more runs. Also deleting and redownloading the app several times a day seems to reset everything so u get more runs.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Or they will send a request for a rider who has below a 4.9 rating knowing I won't accept it


And I thought I was being picky not taking riders below a 4.85.


----------



## MDesignzUbering (Nov 23, 2019)

Interesting......I have got those, no ping, I have headed towards home and PING.... Ride request comes in, I have got mine just fine. The 1's that get me is, you heading to the 3 consecutive rides for $11 for example(early this morn) I got into the area. POOF the 3 rides for $11 went bye bye.  Oh well I made $72 and some change this morning. Going out later today!!


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

The best is when it’s sticky for an hr or so


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Why do people drive for sticky surge? If I happen to drive through a sticky surge I will take the extra few bucks but other than that I won’t bother with it.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Why do people drive for sticky surge? If I happen to drive through a sticky surge I will take the extra few bucks but other than that I won't bother with it.


Don't tell us you don't make a right or left depending on where it continues.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> I keep picking up a supposed sticky surge but I can't get another ping while it's active to save my life.
> 
> I've tested this several times; the only time I'll get a new ride is if I go offline and basically forfeit the surge. What a bunch of bullshit.
> 
> ...


You have to switch hands to make a sticky surge stick &#128541;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Don't tell us you don't make a right or left depending on where it continues.


uhhhh no I don't. Making a right or left as you exclaim takes more fuel than you would make on the sticky surge.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Acquiring a sticky surge indicates a good time to take a nap!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Acquiring a sticky surge indicates a good time to take a nap!


lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> uhhhh no I don't. Making a right or left as you exclaim takes more fuel than you would make on the sticky surge.


Long rides while in and generating 
from that surge zone can pay very well.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Long rides while in and generating
> from that surge zone can pay very well.


yes but I haven't got a long ride in years. Of course it's depending on what you call a long ride.


----------



## Driver Larry (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes, I had that happen today.

I got a $9.50 sticky surge at 2:31 PM. I drove around for over 2 hours, drove thru 3 different "You're in a busy area Expect trips soon" zones. I even witnessed another UBER driver picking up a passenger 1 block from where I was waiting.

After 2.5 hours with no rides, I went offline then back online. Lost my surge, and got my next ride about 3 minutes after going back online. I hate UBER.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Im sorry but I disagree with its programmed that way mentality... If you get a large sticky surge... And are not getting a ride request.... Look at the rider app most likely your sitting in the middle of 🐜 central and there are 8+ cars within 2 blocks... 

Its time to take your sticky surge and reposition to a known busy area where the ants are not..

Gotta be a little bit smarter folks.... cant assume, look and learn. Almost always happens this way in downtown here... So I get my $10-15 surge and head for midtown and 90% of the time I get a ride while im on the way... 

But sitting still under a surge area that just cleared... There are probably 20 ants there for 5 rides.... Get moving.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Driver Larry said:


> Yes, I had that happen today.
> 
> I got a $9.50 sticky surge at 2:31 PM. I drove around for over 2 hours, drove thru 3 different "You're in a busy area Expect trips soon" zones. I even witnessed another UBER driver picking up a passenger 1 block from where I was waiting.
> 
> After 2.5 hours with no rides, I went offline then back online. Lost my surge, and got my next ride about 3 minutes after going back online. I hate UBER.


I'm beyond the "I hate UBER": 
I HATE uber (with rare exceptions, 90% of their offers to "make extra money" (incentives) are worthless gimmicks - DESIGNED to make you believe in what is not there.


----------

